# Carolina Blue thread ?



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can order carolina blue thread.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Talk to John at Bishops. He had some thread like that a while back, but it darkened up a bit once you applied finish, even with CP. I would also check out Madeira, but that's usually not recommended for guide wraps for heavier rods. You planning on using it for a butt wrap or guide wraps?


----------



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Im just using it for underwraps


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Asian FHB said:


> Im just using it for underwraps


Check out the madeira- they have umpteen shades of blue- and every other color- and will work fine for underwraps.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

gudebrod ncp 245 is pretty darn close


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Clyde said:


> gudebrod ncp 245 is pretty darn close


I'll second that


----------



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not a rod builder but take advice from someone who has it onhand and don't rely on shading you see on the computer. From one computer screen to the next the color will look different.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*here's is one I did.*

With the gudebrode light blue.

Without and with finish.


----------

